# Moving to Athens- How to find a job BEFORE I get there



## backpacker44 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi there, 

I am new to the forums on this site, and I just wanted to give a bit of an into to what I am hoping to do. I am a 23 year old female who has fallen in love with Greece. I had a 3 bedroom flat that my friend is going to rent me in Paleo Faliro, a great suburb of Athens- only 400 euro a month! So that is GREAT but I need to find a job before I get there. I have lots of experience (I've been a travel agent, receptionist, photographer, makeup artist, nanny) but I know that it is very hard to find a job in Greece at the moment. I am hoping to move in December or January, which I know is not the best as it's not tourist season.. But I can't live in Canada anymore, my heart is in Greece. 

Any suggestions of how to go about finding a job? 

Thanks!


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

do you speak Greek???

if not, keep dreaming


----------



## backpacker44 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am learning. I've got the basics down. Ive also seen that many places want you to speak English. Which I do. I also speak Spanish, Italian and a little Portuguese


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

One also assumes you have a visa sorted out already??

Seriously though, the job market here is not at all good.....even native Greeks are having severe difficulties with the austerity measures that the government have brought in.

Times are very hard and it doesnt look like its gonna get any better for a while yet.

sorry to sound negative but thats the way things are right now


----------



## backpacker44 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am very aware of how difficult it is going to be but I can't live Herr anymore. Which is why I asked for suggestions on how/where to find a job.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

backpacker44 said:


> I am very aware of how difficult it is going to be but I can't live Herr anymore. Which is why I asked for suggestions on how/where to find a job.


as xenos said, you really need to get a working visa before you do anything else


I'm not 100% sure about Greece, but for non EU citizens wanting to work in most EU countries that means having a special skill that isn't available locally - and locally means the entire EU, so unfortunately 'speaking english' just doesn't count

the usual route is to get a job with an international company at home & hope/apply for a transfer - or maybe get a nanny job at home with a family with ties to greece who go there a lot?

I'm sorry that isn't probably much help, or what you want to hear - but it's just the facts.


----------



## backpacker44 (Aug 24, 2011)

It's a good thing I don't consider speaking English a skill. But I do consider knowing 5 languages a skill. 

I contacted the consulate general of Greece here in Canada. And I was told that the chances of my getting a visa without already having a job lined up are nil. But that's not really what my question was. The only thing I asked about was where to look for a job.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

backpacker44 said:


> It's a good thing I don't consider speaking English a skill. But I do consider knowing 5 languages a skill.
> 
> I contacted the consulate general of Greece here in Canada. And I was told that the chances of my getting a visa without already having a job lined up are nil. But that's not really what my question was. The only thing I asked about was where to look for a job.


I guess you go on the internet and send your CV (in greek) to all relevant employers who you think you could offer your experience and services to (IT companies if thats where your skills lay, restaurants of you're a trained cook, translation companies.. etc...). Should you find someone willing to employ/sponsor you then you take it from there

Jo xxx


----------



## panos1313 (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, i cant help much but ill try.Greece is not very networked yet so its not that easy to find a job online. Relevant career/get-a-job sites are kariera.gr and skywalker.gr and xe.gr but doubt thats much help for a foreigner.

Many young foreigners though do get jobs as barmen,waitress and generally service at touristic areas during the tourism season (like May to September) but thats about over now.I cant help you on how they got these jobs though, i just know its a common thing.

Realistically speaking, you ll have to get here before you find a job.Paleo Faliro is near the Piraeus harbor from where all the tourists depart for Aegean islands so maybe you ll be able to find relevant with your skills.

The good news is that if you can find a job anywhere in Greece, thats in Athens. I wish you good luck (greeks wants to live in Canada, and Canadians want to live in Greece,lol)


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

I was NOT promoting an illegal activity, just suggessting a way of obtaining a visa....I DID point out that it MAY be illegal


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

1. Come to Greece on your passport (i.e., a 3 month tourist visa). Spend that time trying to find a job locally - asking around, passing out resumes, reading the classifieds, putting out fliers. You'll need a cell phone in Greece to be able to talk to prospective employers.

2. You'll have to convince your employer to support your residence permit application - which means they will have to claim that no EU citizen is both capable and willing to perform the job.

3. Return to Canada and begin the steps for a residence permit with the Greek Embassy in Canada (you absolutely must do this in Canada). Once you have obtained your special visa you can come to Greece and begin your residence permit application with the Ministry of the Interior. You can begin working legally from the day that your application is completed and submitted.

Be aware that very few employers are willing to go to the trouble to hire someone needing a residence permit. There is almost always a Greek or EU citizen available to do the job, especially now that there are so many Greeks looking for work.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Do not under any circumstances marry a European for the sole purpose of obtaining a visa or passport as this is illegal, although apparently advising people to go against the FCOs directives when renewing a passport to save money is not


----------



## mountaingirlee (Nov 25, 2010)

*Jobs in Athens*

I'd like to put you in touch with some people in Athens,that 'might' be able to help you.
My son's friend, His girlfriend works in government,so they should need a translator with your 'skills'  Especially in these times.Good luck.


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

*an idea for u...*

since it may be very hard getting a job (as most of us here know - its often not WHAT you know, but WHO) I would recommend you take a 'long holiday' and set up a mobile business. The one thing missing here in Greece is GOOD PREVIOUSLY ENJOYED CLOTHES shops... and when Im back in UK, Canada or Finland I go straight to the local thrift stores or flea markets to shop for my jeans etc.

BTW, I dont consider 400€ a month as very good rent... unless this place is beach front with fireplace and more than 1 bedroom etc. In fact, you may find it too far away from any job you might get. Many expats get the job 1st, and then try to find an apartment close by... really helps when the bus and Metro strikes are on!

Think very carefully, and try the long holiday first - if you find something here - you can always go to the Can Embassy here (or UK) for more help.

(ps. thrift/charity shops dont exist here either) as you may have gathered, it has been quite out of the culture for Greeks to buy used clothing - stuff here is cheap and cheerful in the markets, or overpriced bad taste tat in 'boutiques'... to get good quality we would have to go to M and S, or similar.
I think its a market which is yet to be opened here, especially with the economic probs - if it is marketed as 'north American trend' or 'vintage mode' it would sell if prices were good!
Let me know if you want more ideas!


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

You may be able to start your own business in Greece if you make a €60,000 investment. I'm not sure if that figure is right, my info is a few years old, but it used to be the case that with a €60,000 investment you were able to establish a business locally. Certainly you cannot just set up any business you want in Greece if you do not have your paperwork in order.


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

wka said:


> You may be able to start your own business in Greece if you make a €60,000 investment. I'm not sure if that figure is right, my info is a few years old, but it used to be the case that with a €60,000 investment you were able to establish a business locally. Certainly you cannot just set up any business you want in Greece if you do not have your paperwork in order.



Hey...this is GREECE! Anything is possible!


----------



## luckyu (Sep 26, 2011)

You can check the site athensnews.gr. They usually have vaccancies for English speaking people, and most of them are for live in nannies. I'm pretty sure that you can find a cheaper place to live as well. 400 euros is just too much for a person. There are many one bedroom apartments for about 300 euros. Unless money is not an issue and you just want to work for fun!!Anyhow, I suppose you will have to sort out the visa thing before you apply for any job, but this site might help you!


----------



## backpacker44 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, I love that I stopped getting emails about people replying to this thread. I thought it had gone dead! Sorry for the delay in my answering! 

Unfortunately I do not have anywhere near 60 000 Euro to be investing.. 

My apartment is a 3 bedroom, 1.5 bathroom with a huge patio, and is surrounded with fruit trees. It is fully furnished, and is in a building owned by a friend of mine. I am thinking that when I get to Athens, and start meeting more people, I will acquire roommates to make my rent much much cheaper. 

I do have a Greek cell phone already, so that is not an issue. 

I know that I have to go to Greece, find a job, start the work on getting a residence permit, fly back to Canada, get my Visa and then fly back... Which is going to cost quite a bit of money. On 2 of my previous trips to Athens, I have been offered jobs. One as a travel agent, and one working at a jewelry store in Plaka. Of course I never thought I would actually move to Athens, so I brushed them aside... Now I wish I hadn't. 

What do you all think of this.. I have a friend who owns a business in Athens, could I not get him to say he is going to hire me, and start the process of the residence permit, before I get there, which will enable me to get my visa before I move, so that I don't have to spend the money to fly back to Canada? He doesn't actually have to hire me, I can just keep looking for a job, and live off of savings until I find a job. And if I don't and the money runs out, just come home. Would that work? Or is it somehow illegal? 

Or can I get someone to sponsor me? 

I also have a job cleaning the apartment building I will live in.. It by no means pays my monthly expenses, but would that be enough to be able to get me a residence permit?

Can I be denied a residence permit, even if I have a job, and a company who is willing to go through the steps of helping me apply for the residence permit?


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll try to answer your questions to the best of my knowledge/ability, bear in mind that everyone has been through different experiences and most of us really just know what applied to us (because things are so darn convoluted here...).



> My apartment is a 3 bedroom, 1.5 bathroom with a huge patio, and is surrounded with fruit trees. It is fully furnished, and is in a building owned by a friend of mine. I am thinking that when I get to Athens, and start meeting more people, I will acquire roommates to make my rent much much cheaper.


Your apartment is far too large for one person. The vast majority of Athenians who live alone live in a one-bedroom apartment with one bathroom. Three bedrooms is crazy. I know that's the norm where we're from but not here. My first piece of advice would be to find a different place to live. No matter how good a friend you have, that kind of square meters needs to be covered and your rent won't go down. Finding a roommate is HARD WORK in Greece. Despite the economic crisis, you will be hard pressed to find anyone who is willing to live with a non-relative or partner. Before people jump on me, yes, some people do it, but we are talking about a tiny minority. My husband had a roommate in Athens for a few years. But his roommate had previously been his college roommate and they were and still are best friends. I don't know a single Greek person who has ever had a roommate who wasn't someone they'd known for YEARS. On the other hand, a lot of poor immigrants live together (10 people in a single room kind of situation). Anyway, there are a TON of apartments for rent right now. Athens is not like San Francisco. You can always find somewhere to live, and I would highly recommend you look for something smaller and cheaper. Your friend isn't ripping you off (3 br is big) but she should be renting it to a two-income family.



> On 2 of my previous trips to Athens, I have been offered jobs. One as a travel agent, and one working at a jewelry store in Plaka. Of course I never thought I would actually move to Athens, so I brushed them aside... Now I wish I hadn't.


 Be careful what jobs you accept - you can't work as a travel agent without credentials in the field, so unless you have those (highly unlikely or you would have said something), you would be working illegally and the other travel agents would probably sue your butt.



> What do you all think of this.. I have a friend who owns a business in Athens, could I not get him to say he is going to hire me, and start the process of the residence permit, before I get there, which will enable me to get my visa before I move, so that I don't have to spend the money to fly back to Canada? He doesn't actually have to hire me, I can just keep looking for a job, and live off of savings until I find a job. And if I don't and the money runs out, just come home. Would that work? Or is it somehow illegal?


 The way these work permits work is that you receive a work permit to work in a SPECIFIC job. So you have to work for the person who starts your permit application, and if you get fired, you are supposed to leave Greece. I'm not sure what happens exactly if you get fired or they close, as I've never met someone in that situation, but I know that your residence+work permit, if started on the basis of working for a particular company, is only good as long as you work for that company. So, no, this will not work for you unless your friend is willing to employ you in reality. 



> Or can I get someone to sponsor me?


 To my knowledge, this is the same as what you have said above. You need to find a real employer or entitled organization to do this.



> I also have a job cleaning the apartment building I will live in.. It by no means pays my monthly expenses, but would that be enough to be able to get me a residence permit?


 I don't know but I highly doubt it. There are a lot of out-of-work cleaners in Athens, and your employer will have to prove that no Greek or European Union citizen is willing to do the job before you will be able to get a permit on that basis. In other words, the landlady would have to put an ad in the newspaper, and only if no one responds, could she hire you - but that won't happen, because of course there are a lot of people who REALLY need that job already in Athens (citizens). Obviously she could lie about it, but she may not be willing to enter the illegal sphere on your account - I guess that's her decision, I am not going to comment further on illegalities.



> Can I be denied a residence permit, even if I have a job, and a company who is willing to go through the steps of helping me apply for the residence permit?


Absolutely. However, you probably can appeal the decision. The only people who are practically guaranteed to get the permit are those who have "family" reasons for applying: for example, a Canadian woman who has a Greek child, or a Canadian man who has married a Greek woman. Even there they can turn you down but eventually it will go through. In the case of a job, they can reject your application at any stage in the process - but chances are they will allow you to make the application. Once a completed application is deposited at the Ministry of the Interior in Athens, you have the right to work temporarily until your case is reviewed and either approved or denied. If you are approved, all is well. If you are denied, they don't do anything to you for having worked during that "review period." The last two times I did those applications, I waited 11 months the one time and 12 months the other time (once in Athens and once in a different city) - while this is nothing to hang your hat on, it is true that there may be a significant lag-time during which you could be living and working here.

Sorry to paint such a bleak picture. I'm not much of a motivational speaker but I do try to be honest and informative


----------



## backpacker44 (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't work as a travel agent just because I didn't go to school for it? I worked here as a travel agent without a diploma. And suing someone because they don't have credentials and have the same job as you is absurd. How would they even know?

This is so depressing. If I have to live in Canada for much longer I am going to die. Why does it have to be so difficult for people to live in another country? There are millions of immigrants in Canada. I can't even go to the store without encountering an employee who barely speaks English... Why can't it be like that in Greece...


----------



## panos1313 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have no clue when it comes to residence permits and the like, but i know its not hard to do a job without a diploma, on the other hand, its pretty common.

So if you can convince someone that you are capable at x job, often enough not having a diploma wont be a problem, either legally or illegally. My senior developer co-worker has no relevant diploma eg, but hes properly insured and sure earns more than me


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

> I can't work as a travel agent just because I didn't go to school for it? I worked here as a travel agent without a diploma. And suing someone because they don't have credentials and have the same job as you is absurd. How would they even know?
> 
> This is so depressing. If I have to live in Canada for much longer I am going to die. Why does it have to be so difficult for people to live in another country? There are millions of immigrants in Canada. I can't even go to the store without encountering an employee who barely speaks English... Why can't it be like that in Greece...


Panos may be right about the ability to work without a diploma but you definitely run the risk of getting sued. I have dealt with this in my own life - I was credentialed to do a job but other people in the field didn't recognize me and threatened me until I was able to show them the official Ministry papers proving I had the right to work in the field. I can give you more info on PM if you want but that's basically the point. As far as how they would know, if you are new and not Greek they would have good reason to suspect. Many people don't know this, but it's actually illegal in Greece to make hotel reservations for a large group of people if you're not a licensed travel agent - so you can get on trouble on that end too. (I have worked in jobs where I could have done bookings myself but had to hire a travel agent to get around that legal problem.)

As far as your 2nd paragraph, I'm not sure what to say... It can be done, obviously, there are people on this board (including me) who came from non-EU countries and live here legally - but in my case it took over a decade of planning. I'm not really sure what you want...do you want to be told that it's easy and you should jump on a plane and come over and everything will work out?


----------



## backpacker44 (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't want to be told it's easy. But I feel like it's going to be impossible. There is always going to be a Greek or EU citizen to do the job I apply for... I feel like there is no hope. There are no leads, no positive thoughts... There's nothing to lead me to believe that this will work out. All of my family here is dead, all I have is what is in Greece. I'm flying out on a one way ticket on January 15th and I have a feeling I'll be coming home 3 months later... And I'm not even going to be there during the nice time of year Even the one job prospect I had, I've just been told it's pretty much illegal for me to do.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

First, Jan-March is a lovely time of year in Greece. Have you never been here at that time? It may not be "the best" in your opinion, but it includes the halcyon days and the beginning of spring - two of the best times of year in Greece in MY opinion.

Your plan may just need more ... planning. It takes a long time for these things to work out. When did you decide you wanted to live/work in Greece? You said earlier that you speak basic Greek - if I were you, I'd concentrate on achieving fluency. Basic Greek doesn't go very far in the workplace here. Yes, everyone needs you to speak English too, but Greek is even more important. If you are looking for things to do between now and when you are able to find a job, I would be spending that time learning the language at a higher fluency level. Then when you are ready, take the Greek government language exam so you have the piece of paper that PROVES you are fluent (pieces of official paper are absolutely essential in Greece, even if they talk to you and it's obvious you speak, the piece of paper will open a lot more doors). 

You said earlier that you've worked as a travel agent before. Did you complete some sort of course in Canada (or someplace) in that field? It may be able to be translated and approved for working here. Or you could maybe work as an assistant or a secretary to a travel agent without the papers - I'm not sure, that's not my field, and I don't have the details, but it's worth checking into. 

I'm sorry not to be more positive. Greece is going through a very severe economic crisis at the moment, as you must know. My husband's monthly income was suddenly slashed yesterday by the same amount as our monthly rent (!!!!!!!!!) - and that's the FIFTH time in the past 18 months that his income has been reduced. This is NOT an isolated thing. A lot of Greeks have lost their jobs, a lot who are still employed are paid less, a lot who work for themselves are working less or are having a hard time getting payment from their customers. This is such a bad economic climate, it is not easy to be very positive. 

On the bright side, you could come to Greece in January and fall in love with an EU citizen and marry them and then you could live here and work here and everything will be lovely. Aside from that, you really need to belong to one of a very small list of professions that are on the "exceptions" list, and/or find someone to sponsor (hire) you.

But given the economic realities in Greece, I'm not really sure why anyone would expect to hear positive things. It may turn out to be impossible for you, it may not. It was possible for many people. If you really want this, there will be a way.


----------



## panos1313 (Aug 31, 2011)

Well Wka is indeed right on things not looking good: its the worse economic/job crisis that Greece has faced since 1960 or something. People try to move out of Greece with a passion: if people with roots/family/acquintances cant get a job here, you can imagine how this'd be for a foreigner without a very sought after skill.

Now ofc everything is possible, especially if you really want it ( i like to say that if/when they fire me, within a week ill have a motorbike-food-delivery job or something), but things are gonna be tough and the more prepared you are for such a situation, the easier you ll handle it.

P.S. I just noticed your age(forgot and thought you were 44) and i guess someone this young with a strong desire to find a job will do so. A job that pays little but is easy to get and requires no qualification is leaflet dropping (basically you have a bag with advertisement leaflets and go from house to house and leave them @ the door, you dont have interaction with the ones living inside it, pays like 3-3,5 euros an hour, untaxed and is popular amongst students but also other categories of people too).

Another job that is relatively easy to get and pays better is working as service in cafe-shops and the like. I guess you can make like 40? euros per 8hour (with tips includes) as a start. Being good-looking helps and is prolly an enjoyable job if you are the social type


----------



## Rainbow234 (Sep 29, 2011)

panos1313 said:


> P.S. I just noticed your age(forgot and thought you were 44) and i guess someone this young with a strong desire to find a job will do so. A job that pays little but is easy to get and requires no qualification is leaflet dropping (basically you have a bag with advertisement leaflets and go from house to house and leave them @ the door, you dont have interaction with the ones living inside it, pays like 3-3,5 euros an hour, untaxed and is popular amongst students but also other categories of people too).
> 
> Another job that is relatively easy to get and pays better is working as service in cafe-shops and the like. I guess you can make like 40? euros per 8hour (with tips includes) as a start. Being good-looking helps and is prolly an enjoyable job if you are the social type


Hi Panos and everyone else on this great forum, I think it would be useful for everyone considering moving to Greece if you can provide some more info about the job of leaflet dropping- how do you go about getting this job- who do you contact, are there adverts about it in the papers etc. I am also thinking of re-locating to Athens because my husband lives there but I feel very anxious about job prospects with all this economic downfall of the country at the moment. Otherwise, I am fluent in English but speak very little Greek (which will be a problem, of course, but I'm currently studying it) and have been working as an English teacher for the past 10 years or so. However, I doubt I stand high chances of securing any teaching position because of the requirement to pass Greek proficiency exam in order to obtain a teaching permit. Do you think I could approach some newspaper companies that publish in English, not only in Greek, such as Athens news and apply for s.th like a proofreading position or one including writing materials in English? I would appreciate any further comments and suggestions for possible jobs in addition to the ones you have already given- thank you in advance for your great support to all Greek expats wannabes!


----------



## panos1313 (Aug 31, 2011)

Rainbow234 said:


> Hi Panos and everyone else on this great forum, I think it would be useful for everyone considering moving to Greece if you can provide some more info about the job of leaflet dropping- how do you go about getting this job- who do you contact, are there adverts about it in the papers etc. I am also thinking of re-locating to Athens because my husband lives there but I feel very anxious about job prospects with all this economic downfall of the country at the moment. Otherwise, I am fluent in English but speak very little Greek (which will be a problem, of course, but I'm currently studying it) and have been working as an English teacher for the past 10 years or so. However, I doubt I stand high chances of securing any teaching position because of the requirement to pass Greek proficiency exam in order to obtain a teaching permit. Do you think I could approach some newspaper companies that publish in English, not only in Greek, such as Athens news and apply for s.th like a proofreading position or one including writing materials in English? I would appreciate any further comments and suggestions for possible jobs in addition to the ones you have already given- thank you in advance for your great support to all Greek expats wannabes!


First i'd like to say i 've never done this job because everytime i faced such an option, i always chose motorbike food delivery which pays slightly better with tips and is much more enjoyable for me.That said, such ads are relatively common on job newspapers and their equivalent job-sites, for example: *???????? ??? ?????????? ????????* . You are looking for "διανομεις εντυπων". Apparently some of em pay 4 euros per hour and not 3-3.5 as i mentioned in my previous post.

Unfortunately i have no idea about whether you could approach newspaper companies for what you ask but if i had to guess i'd say no (press crisis, not much material in english being published, plenty greeks can propably do it)


----------



## backpacker44 (Aug 24, 2011)

So I think I have found a solution to my problem! I have been offered a job as a travel agent, with a UK based travel agency in Athens, it's very close to my home and they seem like great people. I have a friend in Athens stopping by tomorrow to check the place out. Unfortunately, though they do want to hire me, they need me to do an official interview which would mean that I would have to fly to Athens and then come home.. And fly back again. Something which I am really not wanting to do. Well.. I've got someone willing to marry me in Greece.. So looks like I am good to go! 

If I marry an EU citizen this automatically gives me the rights to work and live in Greece right? I wouldn't have to worry about being IN canada and applying for a work visa? I'm not sure how it works. I'm going to call the consulate general of greece here in Vancouver tomorrow, but I just cant sleep now...

So now I am very excited. I know this isn't a "good" way to move.. But I am desperate.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I married a Greek citizen, (I'm American), so I can tell you most anything you want to know about it. You don't automatically get anything - you have to go through a process that in our case took a while - from our wedding date until I got my permit was about 16.5 months. Everything has to be done on the ground in Greece. I don't believe you can get any aspect of it done in Canada - except - and this is a big "except" - it's probably a lot easier if you get a marriage license in Canada rather than in Greece. I got mine in Greece because I was already living here. At some point toward the end of the process, you are called before a 7-member panel with your husband and interviewed about your marriage. If they suspect that you are not in love, they will turn down your application. I assume that the man you are talking about is someone you are actually in love with and want to marry, right? If it's just for the papers, it's VERY illegal, you really don't want to go down that road!!


----------



## Rainbow234 (Sep 29, 2011)

panos1313 said:


> First i'd like to say i 've never done this job because everytime i faced such an option, i always chose motorbike food delivery which pays slightly better with tips and is much more enjoyable for me.That said, such ads are relatively common on job newspapers and their equivalent job-sites, for example: You are looking for "διανομεις εντυπων". Apparently some of em pay 4 euros per hour and not 3-3.5 as i mentioned in my previous post.
> 
> Unfortunately i have no idea about whether you could approach newspaper companies for what you ask but if i had to guess i'd say no (press crisis, not much material in english being published, plenty greeks can propably do it)


Thanks a lot for your reply, Panos, I appreciate your being helpful.


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

I just noticed the stuff about delivering leaflets - I _have done it! I had a friend who was a 'semi pro' at it... she did it for most of the year, and actually enjoyed it. She worked in a kind of agency where small groups of people went out to specific areas of Athens, and working with a photo copy map they would 'cover' the area. One of their clients was 'Yum yums' and it turned out that they guys who owned it were not forth coming with the money... an old old story here in Greece - hmmm... I feel another thread coming on! Anway, to do this work you need to have good legs, good shoes, no fear of dogs, and a thick skin for all the people who turn you away from their apartments like you are a leper! (my friend got stuck in an elevator once). Ive also handed out leaflets on the street - the most boring thing Ive ever done - 4 hours of passing papers to sour faced people who all ask 'ti afto;' - like they cant read... 20 euro but I swear I'll never do it again (without a chair, a coffee and a book!)._


----------



## CuriousL (Jan 13, 2012)

Backpacker44 I was very touched by this form and your comments actually made me join. Just wondering how everything turned out for you as İ am an american in the same situation as you. Desperately wanting to move to greece but looking for the right chance and job. Your feelings described are exactly what I am going through at the moment. Any improvements? Please please share some good news!


----------



## backpacker44 (Aug 24, 2011)

CuriousL said:


> Backpacker44 I was very touched by this form and your comments actually made me join. Just wondering how everything turned out for you as İ am an american in the same situation as you. Desperately wanting to move to greece but looking for the right chance and job. Your feelings described are exactly what I am going through at the moment. Any improvements? Please please share some good news!



I'm actually flying out on sunday haha!! I'm really excited and I don't feel very stressed right now. I have several job interviews for british companies, and have my TESOL certificate so that I am able to teach english over there. i'll let you know in a few weeks if I still feel the same!


----------



## CuriousL (Jan 13, 2012)

Do you mind if we exchange e-mails and keep in touch?Since we are the same age and of backround maybe we can help each other out... it wont let me post my e-mail and i have no idea where the private messages are.. maybe you can help me out lol


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Curious, you can find the Private Message facility on the toolbar - roll over the "QUICK LINKS" button and choose "Private Messages" from the list.


----------



## CuriousL (Jan 13, 2012)

I got that far... but couldnt figure out how to send a private message....


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

There's a minimum number of posts before you can send a PM - keep posting on the boards and you'll have the option shortly.


----------



## precociousindy (Dec 6, 2011)

I believe what Wka ha said is very accurate to my knowledge. 

I am VERY similar to you backpacker as far as your opinions and motivations read. However, you seem a bit more motivated than I have been.
I quickly learned the about the whole It is WHO you know thing in Greece. Since then I have been relying on my boyfriend to sort through this discombobulated asphyxiating process. I am having to go back to the states after spending my second 90 days here. I hope next time I come back it will be easier to get something going.

My frustration also lies in there being so many other immigrants, particularly Bulgarian and Albanian here in Crete, that are able to find work and gain residency. But once I look at the facts I understand why it is as such. 

To note the reference to being married. I am not so sure it's near as easy as we are hoping it will be. This is just based on what I have read or heard discussed among others. 

I don't feel like I have anything back in the states either. That being said, it's where I was born. Educated Greeks can't just easily come live in the states why should we expect to be able to just come and make this our home? It's a battle everywhere, and we are accustomed to a higher degree of efficiency or equality being from north America. But the main thing is to accept that this place will likely be nothing like that in our lifetime. So they key is to be flexible, very flexible.

That being said, I am constantly struggling with just giving up, leaving my boyfriend and settling in the US for good. It's terrible but things here are such a battle it might be easier to accept being in Canada or the US.


----------



## Akay (Mar 11, 2011)

Guys, I know it's quite frustrating moving abroad, but it's better to go where your heart tells you to than just sit at home and make excuses (crisis,lots of immigrants,not knowing the language etc...). I've been there, and trust me-you'll be ok 

I noticed no one mentioned a site for jobs called ???????? ????????, ?????? ??????????? ???? ??????: ??????? ???? ?????? ??? Kariera.gr
there are loads of ads there, the site's in Greek, but ads description could be in English, so don't be intimidated straight away, hehe.

If anyone needs help with their cv in Greek, feel free to pm me.

:juggle:

p.s. also, pm me if you can't manage to do a search in this website.


----------



## backpacker44 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Precociousindy, 

I'm so sorry that you have to go home for a second time! Have you left yet? 

I've been here for exactly 3 weeks and I think I have wasted that time having fun... I should have spent it urgently searching for a job because I look at the time that I have left and it doesn't seem like much. I may still have 9 weeks here, but that time goes by SO quickly. I can't believe that I have been here for 3 weeks already. I am getting extremely stressed out, and the friend that was helping me out has completely backed away- I haven't even seen him in almost a week, so I feel that he doesn't care at all whether or not I stay here. He is starting his own business and refuses to think about anything else. 

Anyways, I am going to try my best... I am currently getting my tesol certificate so that I can teach english. If I don't find something here, I will go to Asia to teach english. Because I can't really go home. I would be jobless, homeless and totally broke- because when I book my ticket it's going to be last minute, and most likely very expensive. I may try to get a job on an island for the tourist season, as that seems like a better option than finding something here. 

Oye, can you tell I am stressed?


----------



## mariek (Aug 17, 2009)

backpacker44 said:


> Hey Precociousindy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi backpacker44, 
I just wanted to make a quick comment about teaching English. You really don't need a TESOL certificate to teach if you want to do so at a frontesterio. I have been teaching at one for three years now and have never done a TESOL course. For the first time this year they asked me to get a teaching certificate from Ministry of Education (I believe they were audited last year and were told that I really ought to have one.)

The only sort of qualification I needed to show the Ministry was a degree from an English speaking university. I had my Master's degree translated by the British Council in Thessaloniki, which was accepted. There are various other documents that need to be produced including a blood test and chest x-ray . . . but overall it was a pretty straightforward application. 

The first time I went to the frontesterio looking for work they hired me without any sort of proof of qualification and I started teaching a few weeks later. I'm sure it doesn't hurt to have a TESOL, however, if you can save yourself some money . . . Anyway, hiring usually happens at the end of the summer but there may be some classes beginning now for the November exams. Also, you can say that you would help teach the speaking part of the exams and having a native speaker would greatly benefit the students when preparing for this section. Just an idea. 

Good luck!!


----------



## joyful_April (Apr 15, 2009)

I read on the web that Americans (that's me) can't work as an English teachers in Greece b/c it's impossible to get a visa. Any truth in it? Thank you.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

joyful_April said:


> I read on the web that Americans (that's me) can't work as an English teachers in Greece b/c it's impossible to get a visa. Any truth in it? Thank you.


Impossible is a big word... but it is extraordinarily difficult. There are so many English teachers already in Greece who are looking for work that it would be extremely difficult to justify such an application (the justification is always the same "No Greek or European Union citizen exists who is willing and able to do the job for which I am qualified." You'd have a really hard time proving that. 

Also it is worth knowing that in many areas of Greece (I can't speak for Athens), the current going rate for private English lessons is 5 euros/hour. In Athens I've heard of people getting up to 50 euros/hour. But living costs are higher in Athens also. 

If you work in a frontistirio (private lessons given in a school classroom setting), you will make the minimum wage which is around 490 euros/month if you are 24 or under, and 570 euros/month if you are over 24 - I'm not sure on those numbers as they are very, very new, but they're all over the news so you could probably find them pretty easily.

You do need a Greek language certification from the Greek government and those are only given once a year in May and you sign up through the end of February so sign up NOW!! (There is a thread on the Greek forum here with detailed information abou that, called Greek Language Proficiency Exam or something like that, I started it so you can look for my name.)

The process of getting a visa starts at your Greek embassy/consulate in your home city and working from there. It will take at least a few months to get everything together for your visa application; if it's issued, you begin your permit application once you arrive in Greece, and that takes often over a year to be completed (in my case it took 11 months once and I think 14 months the second time), but you are allowed to work and live here during that period between when the permit application is approved for review (takes about a month maybe) and when it is approved ultimately. The length of time that it's valid will depend on which application you do, they usually start you on a 1 year and then maybe you will do a renewal for 2 more years. I'm not too sure since after my 1 year I switched to a spousal permit which is 5 years so I don't know from personal experience.

If you really want to do it, you can try - but be aware that getting a visa application approved for an industry with very high unemployment in Greece will be a struggle. If you have really good qualifications, and maybe if you can bill yourself as an American accent coach or something, you might have a chance. Good luck.


----------



## joyful_April (Apr 15, 2009)

wka said:


> Impossible is a big word... but it is extraordinarily difficult. There are so many English teachers already in Greece who are looking for work that it would be extremely difficult to justify such an application (the justification is always the same "No Greek or European Union citizen exists who is willing and able to do the job for which I am qualified." You'd have a really hard time proving that.
> 
> Also it is worth knowing that in many areas of Greece (I can't speak for Athens), the current going rate for private English lessons is 5 euros/hour. In Athens I've heard of people getting up to 50 euros/hour. But living costs are higher in Athens also.
> 
> ...


thanks. I really appreciate the information.

What quality of life would someone have on 900 Euros per month?


----------



## expatmar (Feb 22, 2012)

*test*

i wrote a reply yesterday but it's not there?


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

joyful_April said:


> thanks. I really appreciate the information.
> 
> What quality of life would someone have on 900 Euros per month?


Well, as always, that depends. Would that person have any financial obligations (like a car payment)? You mean just a single person, no children I assume. In Athens it would be very tough, outside of Athens it would still be tough but not as much. On 900 euros/month it is possible to live without incurring debt IF you practice 'extreme frugality' as I call it. Millions of Greeks get by with less than 900 euros/month but it is not something they would choose to do if given another option. 

I would say it is nearly impossible to save any money on that salary. 

Also beware if you are being quoted a before-tax or after-tax figure. 900 after taxes would be around 700. After indirect taxes it is down to around 550.

If you had roommates, no financial obligations, never ate out, didn't use a lot of utilities, walked a lot, didn't buy name-brand groceries, didn't travel or buy nonessentials like books, had no special medical needs, and lived in an apartment with very good insulation and double-pane windows, you could definitely do it. LOTS of Greeks do.


----------



## joyful_April (Apr 15, 2009)

wka said:


> Well, as always, that depends. Would that person have any financial obligations (like a car payment)? You mean just a single person, no children I assume. In Athens it would be very tough, outside of Athens it would still be tough but not as much. On 900 euros/month it is possible to live without incurring debt IF you practice 'extreme frugality' as I call it. Millions of Greeks get by with less than 900 euros/month but it is not something they would choose to do if given another option.
> 
> I would say it is nearly impossible to save any money on that salary.
> 
> ...


thank you for replying. It is great having a realistic view of living on 900 Euros. You're summary made me chuckle.

Have a great weekend!:clap2:


----------



## expatmar (Feb 22, 2012)

*My apologies!*

I'm very sorry about that WKA, i didn't know it wasn't allowed. The only thing it showed me was that I have to have at least 4 posts in order to be able to post a web link. Actually, I don't see how the site I was posting is a competitor to this site but, anyway. Also, I wasn't able to reply to your private message for some reason.

As a recruitment consultant here in Greece, I wanted to tell the OP that the information relating to working in greece on that particular site is very accurate. I hope she somehow finds it because as it seems she is a bit disenchanted about living and working in Greece. I wish the best of luck though!


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

no problem expatmar! rules are rules though, so I must enforce them  I hope you'll stick around and post on the forum here. A recruitment consultant would sure be useful to have around


----------



## mamfart (Sep 18, 2011)

*back to greece*

Hey Akay,

Not sure if understand you are an expat in UK? and you are Serbian. Offering to write CV in Greek I believe you use to live in Greece. 
I am looking for a job in Greece already for a while. Lived in UK for couple of years an yes believe in the same idea, live in the place where you feel good, it is only not that easy. Anyway going to the point. Can you really translate my CV to Greek?

Take care,
M


----------



## Akay (Mar 11, 2011)

mamfart said:


> Hey Akay,
> 
> Not sure if understand you are an expat in UK? and you are Serbian. Offering to write CV in Greek I believe you use to live in Greece.
> I am looking for a job in Greece already for a while. Lived in UK for couple of years an yes believe in the same idea, live in the place where you feel good, it is only not that easy. Anyway going to the point. Can you really translate my CV to Greek?
> ...


Hello M, yes - I lived and studied in Greece, and I am working on moving to the UK. What kind of job are you looking for? I've seen some post about English-speaking customer care officers in Athens (all on kariera.gr) but Greek is essential.

If your cv's not too long, I can take a glance, anyhow you can prv msg me. 

I am fluent in Greek, as I worked as a professional translator for some time, but as crisis kicked in, had to boost my skills and go for a career change. 

cheers


----------



## peterbeech (Dec 17, 2011)

*Teaching English*

Anyone wanting to line up a job teaching English before moving to greece should check out Anglo-Hellenic Teacher Recruitment - just Google it.


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

If you are going to pay 400 euro a month for an apartment you better have some other resources as you are unlikely to find a job that will pay more than about 600- 700 euro a month at the moment.

It will be almost impossible to find work before you get here unless you have some specialist skill to offer. Lots of Greeks speak several languages and are out of work.

I suggest you try to find a Canadian company that does business here and see if you can get a job with them.


----------



## Ally788 (May 29, 2012)

This thread makes me really appreciate how easy I've had it thus far; sure, the paperwork of getting residency was a nightmare, but I now realize how lucky I am to have landed the first job I applied for! 

OP, I'd love to hear what happened since you arrived in Greece. I taught ESL in Korea and China for years (and met my Greek husband in Asia) so I have lots of great advice, if that'd where you ended up!


----------

